# Amish Friendship Starter Sticky Buns



## smokinhusker

I've been making the sweet breads from Amish Friendship starter for what seems like forever. BF takes about a dozen (6 different flavors) loaves waterfowl hunting every year. 

He had to work overnight a couple ago and since I always have the starter, I thought I'd attempt Sticky Buns made from the it for him to take to the guys. A few days later I made some more for a single dad BF works with to take to his 2 teenage boys to have before going to school. Yep I got up at 3AM to put them in the oven so they would still be warm for the boys!

No Pecans













No Nuts Amish Sticky Buns.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Sep 6, 2012






Pecans













Pecan Amish Sticky Buns.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Sep 6, 2012






Baked No Pecans













Plain.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Sep 6, 2012






Pecans













Pecan.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Sep 6, 2012






Recipes

Amish Friendship Starter-Original Instructions (my modifications are in RED)

3 c. AP Flour, divided 

3 c. Granulated White Sugar

3 c. Milk

Day 1: In a 2 qt Non Metal Container, mix 1 c. AP Flour and 1 c. Sugar together and mix thoroughly or the flour will lump when you add the milk. Slowly, with a Non Metal Whisk/Spoon/Spatula stir 1 c. milk into the flour/sugar mixture. Cover loosely and let stand at room temperature until bubbly. 

Day 2-4: Stir starter once each day.

Day 5: Stir in 1 c. flour, 1 c. sugar and 1 c. milk (mixing the flour and sugar as in Day 1, then add the milk and stirring into the primary starter) Instead of adding 1 c. flour, sugar and milk, you can add 1/2 c. of each to make less starter by Day 10 because I don't always bake something on Day 10.

Day 6-9: Stir starter once each day.

Day 10: Stir in 1 c. flour, 1 c. sugar and 1 c. milk (same as Days 1 and 5). Remove 1 c. starter for your recipe. Give 2 c. to friends. Store remaining 1 c. in fridge or start 10 day cycle over beginning with Day 2. Here again I only add 1/2 c. each of flour, sugar and milk. I don't give any away either. If I end up with too much I just freeze it in 1 c. quantities for later use. If frozen, let thaw and come to room temp for at least 3 hours.

Sticky Buns Recipe



2 cups flour

1 cup milk

1 cup Amish Friendship Bread Starter

1 1/4 to 1 1/2 cups flour

3 teaspoons granulated sugar

1 egg

1/2 cup shortening or butter, melted and cooled

1 teaspoon salt

1/2 teaspoon baking soda (optional since the starter is the leavening agent)

1 teaspoon baking powder (optional since the starter is the leavening agent)

Filling:

1/4 c. butter, melted 

1/2 c. sugar

2 1/2 Tbsp. cinnamon

1. cup crushed nuts

I mixed the melted butter, sugar, and cinnamon together and smeared on the  butter brushed dough, then sprinkled the crushed nuts on top. 

Sticky Sauce: (I doubled this the second time I made them)

3/4 c. brown sugar

1/2 c. whipping cream (I used table cream and added 1/4 c. melted butter to it)

1 c. coarsely chopped pecans

Combine flour, milk and starter and let set at room temperature overnight or 10 to 12 hours (I let mine sit for 24 hours). Stir down. 

Combine 1 1/4 c. flour, sugar, egg, shortening, salt, baking soda and baking powder. Add more flour if dough is still too sticky. 

Add both mixtures into a bowl all at once to stir down. Pour dough out on well-floured board. Knead until no longer sticky. (I put it back in an oiled bowl to rise another 8-10 hours) before rolling it out. 

Roll out to 1/2-inch thickness in a rectangle shape. Brush dough with soft butter. 

Top with filling. Beginning at wide side, roll up, and seal seam. Cut 1-inch slices. Mix first 3 ingredients of Sticky sauce. Pour Sticky sauce into greased 9x13 baking pan, sprinkle with coarsely chopped pecans and place rolls cut side down on top. Let rise 30 - 45 minutes. Bake at 350 degrees F for 30 to 35 minutes or golden brown. Let cool about 1 minute, then invert onto plate.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## rdknb

Those look great, thanks for the recipe


----------



## roller




----------



## smokinhusker

Roller said:


>


Thank you and you are quite welcome. I have some other recipes for sweet breads and carrot cake I'll post on Monday for everyone.


RdKnB said:


> Those look great, thanks for the recipe


----------



## scarbelly

Those look awesome Alesia. We have done them with Sourdough but this looks like a great recipe Thanks for sharing it


----------



## smokinhusker

Scarbelly said:


> Those look awesome Alesia. We have done them with Sourdough but this looks like a great recipe Thanks for sharing it


Thank you Gary. They really turn out great! The friend I sent a dozen to for his boys said there were NONE left when he got home from work!

BF likes to smear butter on cinnamon rolls etc but he didn't need any with these!


----------



## mdboatbum

Those look fantastic!! Would a regular starter work in place of the Amish one? Mine doesn't have milk in it, but I'd think that wouldn't make a huge difference.


----------



## smokinhusker

Mdboatbum said:


> Those look fantastic!! Would a regular starter work in place of the Amish one? Mine doesn't have milk in it, but I'd think that wouldn't make a huge difference.


Thank you! I would think yours would work just as well.


----------

